# [SOLVED]I screwed my sound device settings in /dev/dsp.

## zacinfinite

I was playing around and this is what i did:-

$echo asdf > /dev/dsp

But now i cannot hear youtube sounds or any other playback sounds on my pc.  :Very Happy: 

Please HelpLast edited by zacinfinite on Tue Sep 27, 2011 2:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## PaulBredbury

```
modprobe -r snd-pcm-oss

modprobe snd-pcm-oss
```

That should trigger udev to recreate /dev/dsp

----------

## zacinfinite

NOPS Dint work.

Im not sure but i guess i have redirected the input or output of /dev/dsp to other command or file rather than its default input and output.

VLC player also can't find the sound device.

----------

## zacinfinite

I FIXED IT.

I had to set the permissions for group and add normal user to that group. Following files are needed to be set:-

/dev/dsp

/dev/audio

/dev/mixer

----------

